# Current Tappan Lake Water Temp?



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone know what the current Tappan Lake Water Temperature is?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

It was 79 on the main lake yesterday.


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

Shorthair, you catching any eyes?? Have you been out much lately?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

No, I haven't been out much this summer. I made it out today and caught a nice limit of eyes. Prolly caught 12 keepers today. Seen the wind was finally going to blow out of the SW so I thought I would give it a try. Water temp was 76 when I started and 79 when I finished.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Seen a guy with a 5lb+ largemouth that he said he caught on a buzz bait. Took a pic for him then he released it. 10 minutes later I seen him catch a 4lb+! Have you been out Greg?


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

It's been hit and miss had a nice limit last Sat. morning at Tappan. So I decided to head to Salt Fork on Sun morning to pre fish a little for a club tourny this Sat. down there fished 4 hours without a bite.... was rough..... I have fun either way though, just love being on the water... we need to hook up man and go together sometime.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reports guys! Thinking of hitting Tappan Sunday and Monday. First time this year there for eyes...would you recommend north or south end? Also any other pointers would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

North end trolling cranks. Flickers minnows and shad raps.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

shorthair said:


> North end trolling cranks. Flickers minnows and shad raps.


Appreciate it!!


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Never been to Tappan before on a boat. I was wondering where to launch from? Coming from Carrollton area.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

73


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

80 by the boat ramp dam area


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

randazzo87 said:


> Never been to Tappan before on a boat. I was wondering where to launch from? Coming from Carrollton area.


It's right on 250 near the dam. It's the only "major" ramp on the lake. There's another over by the firehouse, but parking is limited.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

70 on Sunday.


----------

